# Coming to Marbella for the winter



## ljc (Mar 23, 2009)

My husband and I have owned our property in Marbella for over 10 years but only managed to stay there around 3-4weeks a year due to our business in the UK and the fact that we successfully rent it throughout April-October each year. This year we have finally retired (early) and are coming out to stay in Marbella from the end of October until April next year as a trial to see what we think of living there permanently.
We would love to meet like minded people whilst we're out there as we will no doubt miss our good friends in the UK. Can anyone please suggest a good way of meeting people in the Marbella area?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ljc said:


> My husband and I have owned our property in Marbella for over 10 years but only managed to stay there around 3-4weeks a year due to our business in the UK and the fact that we successfully rent it throughout April-October each year. This year we have finally retired (early) and are coming out to stay in Marbella from the end of October until April next year as a trial to see what we think of living there permanently.
> We would love to meet like minded people whilst we're out there as we will no doubt miss our good friends in the UK. Can anyone please suggest a good way of meeting people in the Marbella area?


:welcome:

we have a few regular posters here who aren't too far from there - I'm sure they'll reply when they notice the thread


----------



## ljc (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Xabiachica. I have some friends living in your part of Spain, in the Jalon Valley, beautiful area!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ljc said:


> Thanks Xabiachica. I have some friends living in your part of Spain, in the Jalon Valley, beautiful area!


I love the Jalon Valley - not sure I'd want to live there though


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

ljc said:


> My husband and I have owned our property in Marbella for over 10 years but only managed to stay there around 3-4weeks a year due to our business in the UK and the fact that we successfully rent it throughout April-October each year. This year we have finally retired (early) and are coming out to stay in Marbella from the end of October until April next year as a trial to see what we think of living there permanently.
> We would love to meet like minded people whilst we're out there as we will no doubt miss our good friends in the UK. Can anyone please suggest a good way of meeting people in the Marbella area?


Six whole months, how lovely!

Can't think of anything specific to Marbella. Just get out and about as much as possible, and strike up conversation with everyone! 

You can read the local English newspapers online before you go to find clubs, etc you could join - Sur in English, Olive Press, Euro Weekly News.

Lots of good advice here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-how-does-one-meet-new-people-if-retired.html


----------



## ljc (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Brochet. Thankfully I speak intermediate Spanish and would love to improve that whilst I am there so I will join a class and my husband is going to take a beginners class. We have also been supporters of the AAA and SOS animal charities since 2005 so maybe we'll look to doing more with that too.
We are bringing our two little dogs with us for the first time so hopefully walking them will get us chatting to other dog owners!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

ljc said:


> Thanks Brochet. Thankfully I speak intermediate Spanish and would love to improve that whilst I am there so I will join a class and my husband is going to take a beginners class. We have also been supporters of the AAA and SOS animal charities since 2005 so maybe we'll look to doing more with that too.
> We are bringing our two little dogs with us for the first time so hopefully walking them will get us chatting to other dog owners!


I'm sure the dogs will help! If you keep an eye on this forum, you will see some regular posters who are involved in dog charities - and I believe demand for helpers ir really high just now. Mrypg, in particular, is very involved in a dog shelter not too far away in Estapona - so maybe she will see this and point you in the right direction. If not PM her (after you have made 5 posts), and I'm sure she will be able to recommend places where your help would be really appreciated.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We are always looking for volunteers...so welcome either to ADANA or to Triple A.
Both equidistant from Marbella.


----------



## ljc (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks mrypg9. Perhaps I can pm you when we get to Marbella and you can give me more info. My husband does home checks for a cat and dog shelter here in Cornwall. : )


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ljc said:


> Thanks mrypg9. Perhaps I can pm you when we get to Marbella and you can give me more info. My husband does home checks for a cat and dog shelter here in Cornwall. : )


Oh yes please!

I've just come back from my 'kennel day'.
Hard work but very rewarding..


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Oh yes please!
> 
> I've just come back from my 'kennel day'.
> Hard work but very rewarding..


CDS needs more people like you Mary. I'm going to PM you with a rahter disturbing case with an 'animal rescue' outfit when I get some time just for your views on what happened, if that's ok. PM rather than forum wide as it is a bit sensitive.


----------

